# 1st time re-loading!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My buddy Ken is big into re-loading and has a good set up... I ain't never done it, but went ahead and bought a 35 REM die set and told Ken to keep it over there and hook me up on loading. He also has a 35 so we split some bullets and brass and I took all my empty cartridges along with some cast bullets I bought somewhere??? The cast bullets were just shy of 200 grain, and the Sierra's were all almost dead on the money of 200 grain. 36 grains of powder was used and I loaded up 50 rounds just to get the hang of it! I loaded 5 of the cast to test out and 45 of the rest. I got home and tested em out! The cast bullets were not bad but they'll be used as plinking. The Sierra's were right on the $$$!!! I'll load up the rest another day....

I LOVE MY 35!!!


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Glad you had fun reloading your own bullets. I got the rest of your brass ready to go.

Now that I 35 REM dies. I will probably shoot mine more also. Got my first buck with it when I lived in Georgia.

Thanks for Lunch!!!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Man I need to get into this, I just don't think I could ever find the time, I have been saving brass for the past 10 years though, one day when I do happen to start, I'll be ready.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

delta dooler said:


> Man I need to get into this, I just don't think I could ever find the time, I have been saving brass for the past 10 years though, one day when I do happen to start, I'll be ready.


I save all my brass, thinking I'm gonna take this up one day. My wife will leave me if I take up one more hobby. Cabinet making is my new one.....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't shoot nearly enough to justify the expense to get started. I'm sure the breakdown of cost per round is substantially lower but like Ken, you'd have to have a space just fer reloading and his is a decent size she'd. I reckon ifin I was a competition shooter or instructor it'd be worth it. Cool to do it yourself though!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like the sierra's are the way to go.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

I have had everything I need all nicely set up for over a year (have a pile of brass tumbled, deprimed and swaged) just need to purchase powder, primers and projectiles but have not been able to find the time sit down and load. Hopefully one day...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> I have had everything I need all nicely set up for over a year (have a pile of brass tumbled, deprimed and swaged) just need to purchase powder, primers and projectiles but have not been able to find the time sit down and load. Hopefully one day...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll get there :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

In the late 70's when I was a kid I hated it...but it is quite relaxing now. 

I've got both digital and the balance beam type powder scales. Sometime I weigh out my charges on both scales to double check my loading, but it's really fun now.

I kind of got out of reloading for a few years when I was building a lot of AR' and AK's and the ammo for both was cheap.

Now that I have 4 project bolts guns going I have all my reloading gear set back up. I found I really missed sitting down and loading 50 rounds.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

CaptnC said:


> Now that I have 4 project bolts guns going I have all my reloading gear set back up.


Gun porn.......many of us likey!!!!:yes::thumbup:


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

Jason said:


> Gun porn.......many of us likey!!!!:yes::thumbup:


The laminated stock is M48 Mauser that I chambered for 308WIN. The stock is nearly finished, but I mocked it up for a pic last week.

The black stock is a 98 Colombian action chambered in 6.5-06 that I've been doing load development on.The target is posted on my thread about the 6.5-06.

I also have a M48A chambered in 6.5X55 all the metal work is done waiting on stock
Also have VZ-24 at ER Shaw getting a barrel...300WM


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

CaptnC said:


> The laminated stock is M48 Mauser that I chambered for 308WIN. The stock is nearly finished, but I mocked it up for a pic last week.
> 
> The black stock is a 98 Colombian action chambered in 6.5-06 that I've been doing load development on.The target is posted on my thread about the 6.5-06.
> 
> ...


Holy cow, the wood on that 308 is gorgeous!!! VERY VERY NICE!!! You need to pack a lunch and come out and shoot, all it will cost ya is a few rounds down the pipe on that beauty!!! hahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Jason, I suggest you get a Hornady O.A.L. chamber gauge and measure your bullet to your chamber. Your groups will tighten significantly with bullets seated a few thousandths off the lands. Every bullet brand/ type is different, so the each should be measured. You'll need a cheap vermeer caliper. You can get a digital one from Home depot for around $30.00 GL


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> Jason, I suggest you get a Hornady O.A.L. chamber gauge and measure your bullet to your chamber. Your groups will tighten significantly with bullets seated a few thousandths off the lands. Every bullet brand/ type is different, so the each should be measured. You'll need a cheap vermeer caliper. You can get a digital one from Home depot for around $30.00 GL


Ken probably has 2 or 3 laying around....Thanks fer the input!:thumbup:


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Burnt Drag said:


> Jason, I suggest you get a Hornady O.A.L. chamber gauge and measure your bullet to your chamber.


That and also a Hornady Comparator. It measures the ogive of a bullet vs the tip. Granted I don't know how much of a benefit it will be on a 35 remington but you start loading other calibers it will be worth the $30. Measuring to Ogive are more consistent lot to lot than measuring to the tip of the bullet.


----------



## JFG (Jul 4, 2010)

For plinking, I've loaded .357 pistol bullets (158 gr HP) in a 35 rem case. they shoot real flat.


----------

